# new flexible vac hold down device design



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

This design is the best so far as with different o rings you get different hold down techiniques
with 4 of these hold downs ,you7 get a lot of vac power to hold a large surface area 
Took about 40-45 minto make 

maching out a multi use vac holdown device - YouTube

and some tests


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

Is this for sale and if so how much for the complete set-up including the pump? How much are additional hold-downs ?

Buck


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Stan nice job on the vacuum hold downs.


----------

